# diy reflector design



## pfgrobler (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm looking for a good design for a DIY reflector for a 36 Watt CF.

Could any one post the dimensions and angles of the AH Supply reflectors ?

I would looked at buying some of the AHS reflectors but the shipping to South Africa more than doubles the price.

Could the dimensions given in the article by GOMER in just be scaled to suit a smaller bulb ?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/cms_view_article.php?cmid=20#20


----------



## sumecki (May 16, 2004)

Maybe this will help you somehow.

http://www.integra.co.jp/eng/products/specter/pled2_main.htm


----------

